# More Experience



## Shawncfer (May 23, 2009)

Well, I've been doing Tech for about 5 years now, But I still want more experience. I've called local AV companies and nobody will hire under 18, and (I Live in San Antonio) I've applied at Sea World, but they're not calling me back. I don't care where I work, if it's even for free, I just want more hands on experience. I'm learing in theatre right now, but I want to learn more.

Anyone know a way I can accomplish this?


----------



## theatre4jc (May 23, 2009)

I hate to say this and I could be wrong but I highly doubt any place outside of community theatre, high schools, and churches would take anyone on that is under 18. I doubt insurance companies would be to happy about it. One thing you might consider though is being a PA on and film work that might be in the area. Even if it never hits the theaters. Bare minimum first 3 films you will not get a paycheck, unless you are very lucky and it's a great place to learn more. 

If you go to church volunteer. Even if no one is teaching you there are chances to learn. 

good luck to you and welcome to the site. This place will give you a lot of great info.


----------



## PeytonJr (May 24, 2009)

Possibly some of the more professional theatres in your area have internship opportunities this summer. I am going to be interning at one (unpaid), and I am 17, so don't give up hope!
Unfortunately it may be a little late in the game to *start* looking for something.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 30, 2009)

You might also consider the local university/college. When I was in HS, I worked at the local college during their summer stock productions (unpaid) just to continue getting experience. It also helped once I actually applied for college in that I had academic references.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 2, 2009)

Community theater is your best bet. If you find a good one you can really learn a lot. Insurance will prevent you from working most anywhere else.


----------



## Anvilx (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey you should find a professional you like and ask them if you can help them on a few of their shows. Obviously you won't get paid but you get experience. Additionally who doesn't like some help.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 3, 2009)

Anvilx said:


> Hey you should find a professional you like and ask them if you can help them on a few of their shows. Obviously you won't get paid but you get experience. Additionally who doesn't like some help.



That's a great strategy but you have to find someone who does something like small independent rental gigs, concerts, or Shakespeare in the park. Any sort of larger operation is where you run into labor laws, insurance issues and even union regulations. I know several people here who would love to take more interns but aren't allowed because it would take work away from their union employees.


----------



## NickJones (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah, community theater is your best bet, and many HS are after tech's with brains for there shows, not parents who once pushed props in HS running stuff. Especially all girls schools are always desperate for tech's. And it's an all girls school.
Nick


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 5, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> I know several people here who would love to take more interns but aren't allowed because it would take work away from their union employees.



I suggest that those people double check the labor laws. According to the US Dept. of Labor, an employer can offer an unpaid internship as long as their program meets the following conditions: 
The training, even though it includes actual operation of the facilities of the employer, is similar to that which would be given in a vocational school; 
The training is for the benefit of the trainee; 
*The trainees do not displace regular employees*, but work under close observation; 
The employer that provides the training derives no immediate advantage from the activities of the trainees and on occasion the employer’s operations may actually be impeded; 
The trainees are not necessarily entitled to a job at the completion of the training period; and 
The employer and the trainee understand that the trainees are not entitled to wages for the time spent in training.

You can find more information about local labor laws here. Certainly, offering internships can tricky for the employer, but if they choose to do so, it can be accomplished and the unions (if they are good at all) should be supportive as it their mission is to support labor workers. What better way than to have well trained and informed future workers?


----------



## tjrobb (Jun 5, 2009)

American Association of Community Theatre

Community theatre association. The theatre I work at is a member, and you should be able to find a theatre in your area that needs help.


----------

